# Which is better? .177 or .22



## Hemi 426

Many people are debating which pellet caliber is better at stopping small game from squirls to *****. Some say .177 is better than .22 pellets. But wouldn't .22 be better than .177 do to it's bigger size? Like 9mm and .45?The bigger the round, the better it stops. So does that work with air guns to or is the smaller caliber better?


----------



## Hunterdude

Hemi 426 it depends what you are hunting a .177 has more rang then .22 but .22 has more knock down power then .177 i have a .177 750 fps and at about 9 yards my pellet went right threw both hind lags


----------



## Cleankill47

It really depends on what you're after and what type of pellets you use.

Most people use the '.177 for feathers, .22 for fur' rule, but I always used my .177 on smaller game.

I would say that .177 at least 800 fps with hunting pellets will do well on anything from mice up to rabbits

and that .22 with at least about 685-700 fps with good hunting pellets will take rabbits and almost anything up to about the size of a small raccoon.

For the larger-sized small game (raccoons, opossum, etc), you will definitely need specialty pellets to maximize your kill efficiency. For regular hunting, I prefer Gamo Magnum pellets in .177 and either Gamo Magnum or Hunter point pellets in .22.

For the bigger stuff in .22 I like the polymer-tipped Predator pellets. They are just plain deadly. The pellets are made in .177 also, but I haven't been able to try them in that caliber yet.

:sniper:


----------



## snipeshow101

177 caliber is something that can be used to dick around some guns are powerful enough to penetrate but with a 177 your max pellet weight is 10.6 gr. which is rare to find but because this caliber is so fast it has great penetration but penetration is not half the battle. When a larger animal such as a raccoon or rabbit is hit some thing that light will penetrate right through and that animal will be on the run and your chance of finding it is going to increase alot. The average pellet weight of a 177 is around 7.6 gr. that has no knockdown power for something big. The benefit of the 177 is that your range is much better but when you shoot at a squirrel at 40 yards that squirrel is going to feel maybe 5 lbs/sq.in. not much. On the other hand the lightest 22 ammo you will find besides gamo pba is 16 gr. more than double of 177. I owned a crosman quest in 177 and an rws diana model 48 with a 3-9x40mm bushnell scope in .22 and i have never had to take a second shot to kill the animal. In the long run a .22 depending on your velocity will have a killing range of 40 yards which is better than any 177 can do with power. Go with the .22 all the way it will destroy any 177 gun


----------



## 1100 LT20

.22 packs more of a punch


----------



## BirdHunter5

I'd just shoot her with the good old 22


----------



## trikortreat

BirdHunter5 said:


> I'd just shoot her with the good old 22


diddo :beer: only animal i will ever shoot with a pellet gun is a dragon fly its fun to practice on em out at rock corries actually when i say animal i mean insect


----------

